# Plateau Muzzy Hunt-Pronghorn



## Racklover (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone know how many tags they offered in the draw?


----------



## alaska rookie (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know how many tags will be given for the muzzy ant. hunt but my credit card was charged for one. Good luck. My card was charged about 4/20 I think.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The recommendations were 74 resident and 8 non-res's


----------



## Racklover (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks


----------

